# Teaching her to FOCUS



## kenzandel (Feb 28, 2017)

Hey guys! It has been forever since we posted on here- hope you are all doing well! 

Ellie's training has been awesome. She recently started bite work, and both of us found a new love in that! Her obedience is improving constantly as well, and we are planning to compete in her first show in one week. We are SO excited (and incredibly nervous). 

The only thing that I am having a really hard time with at this point is getting Ellie to focus on me when we train. She is such a busybody, and she's so distracted all of the time! It seems like she will look at anything BUT me, which is extremely irritating as she will sometimes miss cues or commands due to her lack of focus. I don't necessarily need her to stare at me the entire time we work, but I do need help to at least keep her engaged with me and what we're doing. 

Does anyone have any suggestions? Y'all have been awesome with helping us out in the past- we owe the majority of our success this far to you guys. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aizen (Jun 26, 2017)

A ball or toy she likes in your hand ? , im sure she will look at you, or maybe some snacks, same process, after a while, you put your hand in the same position but without snacks or toy, and perhaps she can show you the same level of attention... Just an idea, I'm sure there are much more qualified people than me to give you other ideas, but it might work... Good luck ^^


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Whatever she wants most should be in your possession. Reward immediately when she makes eye contact and is engaged with you. Then extend. Then add distractions at a distance. My pup is the same way. Just takes a lot of work, consistency and repetition. Don't let her play with anything but you. Feed her by hand when her attention is on you. Train obedience in the morning or evening with food instead of meal. She'll work for you if she's hungry.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

My Inga already knows thirty commands but must focus when being proofed in public . She just loves this crazy rubber pig. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Walmart-...75035&wl11=online&wl12=20711972&wl13=&veh=sem

Actually, this is her third one because she will chew holes in them, then they don't oink anymore. So I cut out the 'trachea' of the previous pig, the part that oinks, and blow it with my mouth. Works great and I still have both hands free.


----------



## dolf (Jan 22, 2015)

If she gets easily distracted, then start at a place where there aren't a lot of interesting thing for her(at home or at the back yard). Practise, don't bore her and reward immediately. When you are feeding her hold her bowl in your hand and give it to her when she isn't looking at the bowl, but she is looking at you. When you are practising basic commands(for example) make sure she is looking at you not at the toy/treat in your hand.


----------



## kaigsd (Jul 2, 2017)

My GSD is easily distracted aswell  lol


----------

